# Steel Braided Brake Hose's



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking for a new set of Stainless Steel Braided/Teflon Brake Hose's..
kicks06


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Russell Performance 692320 - Russell Street Legal Brake Line Kits - summitracing.com

for 2005-2006


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Wretched Motorsports


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Ninjured said:


> Russell Performance 692320 - Russell Street Legal Brake Line Kits - summitracing.com
> 
> for 2005-2006


I have a set of these on my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

nobody likes my link.... sniff sniff


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> nobody likes my link.... sniff sniff


 Sorry about that just noticed that you had the same product.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I have the Goodridge kit... ultimately though, there will be minimal, if any, difference between quality kits. Just make sure you order a kit that comes with all SIX (6) lines. 2 for the front, 4 for the rear. If the kit doesn't have all 6 lines, don't bother.


----------

